# how to sex pink babies



## sherriwat (Oct 7, 2012)

is there a way to sex babies before they are weened? i looked at big mamas babies areas and they all look the same to me, but i wouldlike to know so i cna say this is hooded boy or girl or white girl and so on.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Try using this guide, it shows you how to sex from a few hours old.
http://ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

sherriwat said:


> is there a way to sex babies before they are weened? i looked at big mamas babies areas and they all look the same to me, but i wouldlike to know so i cna say this is hooded boy or girl or white girl and so on.


How old are your babies?

I have a diagram showing what to look for on 5 week old babies, I have 20 day old babies and 8 day old babies.


----------



## sherriwat (Oct 7, 2012)

tomorrow saturday my babies are 1 week.


----------

